

Full characterization of polarization states of light via direct measurement - pcl

http://www.nature.com/nphoton/journal/vaop/ncurrent/full/nphoton.2013.24.html
======
pcl
The full paper is behind a paywall. An article about it from one of the
research institutions involved:
<http://www.rochester.edu/news/show.php?id=5692>

